# Hymer fridge



## lewi (Dec 15, 2006)

PLEASE CAN SOME KIND PERSON TELL ME HOW TO TAKE A FRIDGE OUT OF A 1996 HYMER 544, AND THE BEST PLACE TO ORDER SPARES FROM
IE BURNER GAS PIPE TO BURNER ,JET ETC
THANK DAVE


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

On my 544 ( 1999 ) it was a real pig. You need to remove the vents at the back and then undo the screws.

It was a VERY tight fit.... but came out in the end,....

Re parts I had some one do it... Not cheap but he did a good job. If you are in the Oxfordshire area I could dig out the details



Good luck


----------

